# Help! Help!



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

I can't offer you a Florida location.

But, if your hive is registered with the state, you have a _neighbor _problem, not a _bee _problem. See post #3 of this thread:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...lorida&p=872398&highlight=farm+law#post872398


----------



## kopelia (Jul 4, 2013)

Not registered yet, as it's only weeks old. I have no idea what to do!!


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

Register. It looks like FL has preempted local governments. We thought that TN had done the same thing but now there is some question. Hope that is not the case in FL. -james


----------



## kopelia (Jul 4, 2013)

Email has been put out for inspection and registration appointment...wish me luck guys! I'm not going to let him stop me!


----------



## Robbin (May 26, 2013)

kopelia said:


> Email has been put out for inspection and registration appointment...wish me luck guys! I'm not going to let him stop me!


Good, don't let them stop you! People want to try to control everything. Fight them... And good luck!


----------



## kopelia (Jul 4, 2013)

I mean I feel bad for what happened to the uncle, I really do. But the fact that the man had no experience, no protection, and was doing the work BY HIMSELF was a recipe for disaster as we all know too well. I hate to say it but it was sort of his fault. But I certainly cannot say that to our neighbor, he'll think I'm an insensitive jerk. So I guess it's up to the authorities and a piece of paper to get the man off my back. I WILL KEEP MY BEES DARN IT!!


----------



## Bee Whisperer (Mar 24, 2013)

Have you verified the story about the uncle? Maybe I am just a skeptical person, but that seems like it would have made big news; just like the couple and their horses did a couple months back. I am suspicious of their story and wonder if it is simply a tactic. Just sayin . . .


----------



## kopelia (Jul 4, 2013)

Unfortunately I have no way to verify the story. The uncle lives out of state and the wife of the owner made a point to stop by my office and say what a good son she had because he was driving the girlfriend to the funeral. They have no idea who they are dealing with...I may look small and weak, but don't mess with me!!


----------



## jredburn (Feb 25, 2012)

I have my bee yard in the middle of a couple thousand acres of timbered country side that is a community bee yard. You are welcome to use it but it is on the West Coast near Ft Myers.
PM me if you are interested


----------



## kopelia (Jul 4, 2013)

That is amazing! Thank you! Will contact you very soon


----------



## Pops (Nov 29, 2013)

dixiebooks said:


> Register. It looks like FL has preempted local governments. We thought that TN had done the same thing but now there is some question. Hope that is not the case in FL. -james


So what is the question with the TN law. Can we get this fixed? What needs to be done?


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

Pops: the issue is with the pre-emption law. We thought that the legislature had said that no municipality, county, homeowners association or other entity could pass any law or regulation limiting beekeeping within its area. However, the city of Johnson City continues to prevent beekeeping. The mayor even came to one of our meetings and basically said that the law does not say what we think it says. His argument is that the law does not disallow zoning regulations from stopping someone from having beehives. In other words, he says you must live in an agricultural zone. If you live in a resdential zone, then the zoning regulations pre-empt the state law that pre-empts the local laws. Sound nutty? I think so, too. I don't think live in Johnson City but if I did I would set up more beehives because I believe the JC mayor is just wrong on this. -js


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

The text of the [updated] Tennessee Apiary Act of 1995 can be found here:

http://www.tn.gov/agriculture/publications/regulatory/tennessee%20apiary%20act.pdf

Note in particular section:

44-15-124. Restrictions on keeping honeybees in hives. 

and the "grandfather" date of June 10 2011.

The document is a PDF. In most cases, you can search PDF documents by using "Control F" to bring up a search box. Type in "zoning" to locate the section cited above.


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks, Rader for the reminder. I'd seen that before. Of course, the issue really is (as I and others in my club see it, anyway) is that that one phrase about the zoning really negates the remainder of the section (44-15-124). Limitations on beekeeping (or any other agricultural pursuit) is likely to be done through zoining, anyway). Beekeepers in TN really need to get this fixed via the legislature, IMO. -js


----------



## kopelia (Jul 4, 2013)

Got registered and inspected...no more complaints from the neighbors now that I have that little yellow paper framed in my office at just the right angle so the dude has to look at every time he walks in....that's not mean, is it? lol


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------

